# Putting XD .45 back together and slide got stuck



## agamblinalot (Jul 12, 2006)

I was cleaning my gun after my first weekend of shooting it and when I went to pull it back the slide got stuck. The barrel looks like it is way to far forward. The gun won't budge. Anyone help, please?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have had stuff get stuck before on other guns, but I eventually got it. My suggestion would be to take it back to the shop U bought it from,a nd see if they can assist U. I do not have an XD, and, I'm not there to look at the gun. If they can't help, call Springfield - U may need to send it back in...


----------



## Calsearcher (Jan 16, 2009)

The most common reason for the slide jamming on an XD is the guide rod. Did you insert the guide rod correctly - there is a front and back- the front is the end with a finished look? It needs to be centered on the barrel lug.

I forgot the helpful part... Check on YOU TUBE for xd-slide removal. There are a few good videos on the procedure to fix stuck slides. If the probem is with the guide rod, don't be timid - it may take a forceful smack to free it up. As an owner, you might be interested in checking out


----------

